# Ruger P95DC Trade-In Value???



## jfrink2

Do you guys have any idea of what I should expect when trading my gun in? I paid about $330 for it brand new last year. I've probably put around 400 rounds through it total as getting to the range last year was tough being that I travel a lot for work.

I am considering trading my Ruger P95DC in for a slim 9mm (Kahr CW9/PM9 or Walther PPS).


----------



## Todd

No idea what you're going to get, but just like a car, you're probably better off to sell it privately as you'll probably get more for it than if you trade it in. Best bet is to call the local shops and see if they will give you a ballpark estimate to make it worth your while to bring it in for an inspection. Also see if they will sell it on consignment for you instead.


----------



## jfrink2

That's what I figured. Looking online at Gunbroker.com, there's an auction right now sitting at $270 (before shipping) with 8hrs left , and one NIB that's listed for $335. I'll take your advice and call and get an estimate as well.


----------



## jrhatcher

Man, I like your style. Personally, I wouldnt trade my p95dc simply cause when the time comes I know that is the weapon I want in my hands. However, also being an owner of the Kahr cw9 I can say that is probably one of my personal favs ever. Obvious conceal carry benefits make the kahr an easy choice but buyer beware, you will sacrafice a tight grouping by making the switch. That cw9 in my opinion, 6'5" 275 lbs will surely remind you of the size deference with each shot. Recoil is one thing, assuming ur a tight shot spend a little extra for an extended clip so mr pinky finger doesnt forget his place when its pop time. It will take some time to re adjust and for me, since I dont carry and have huge hands, I'll whip you shot by shot with the ruger. CW9 does play super eye catchy and just plain fun if your able to throw on crinson trace lg 437 squeeze laser. Bottom line, save a little cash and own em both. They make for a set that covers all basis and at the end of the day your sure to noticably smile a little bigger having cake and eating it too.


----------



## DJ Niner

Good Lord people, these threads are two and three years old. Let's look at the date before we add new posts to these long-dead discussions!


----------

